# For goat folks in SW Virginia



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Susan Selvage of Whispering Pines is having a Goat Day at her farm in Ferrum, Va. on May 7th. come one, come all.

Email me if interested and will get directions to you. One of the topics will be on grasses. We are hoping to get our local large animal vet to come and have supplies. Will update as I get more information.

Barbara

[email protected]

Here are the people I hope will participate in the Goat Day. There is nothing DEFINITE, and I know Glen can't come until the afternoon since Ferrum's commencement is in the morning:

Kevin D Pelzer, DVM, MPVM
Production Management Medicine
Diplomate American College of Veterinary Preventive Medicine
Va-Md Regional College of Veterinary Medicine
Virginia Tech
Blacksburg, VA 24061-0442

Glen N. Stevens, PhD
Assistant Professor of Biology and Environmental Science
Environmental Science Program Coordinator
Ferrum College
209 Garber Hall
Ferrum, VA 24088
540.365.4554

Anne Zajac, DVM, PhD
Biomedical Sciences and Pathobiology
Virginia/Maryland Regional College of Veterinary Medicine
Virginia Tech
Blacksburg VA 24061-0442
Phone (540) 231-7017


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for posting :2thumb:... (not sure how I missed it) 

I will try and keep that day open.


----------

